# tourist visa



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

I am moving to the Maadi area in August - I have a close long time friend in the Philippines wants to come and see the sights there - Anyone have any experience with tourist visas for a citizen of the Philippines? Thanks ahead of time if you can share any information on this


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The chances are very slim of her getting a visa. I have filipino staff and I know the nightmare it is to get a visa for them, yes I realise you are saying tourist visa but due to the huge illegal population of Filipinos who are here and doing domestic work I would say.. no your friend wont get one and more so if you are a man trying to bring in a Filipino friend who is a woman,


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Why now?
After 3 years of instability - which will continue -why do you want to work in tourism and in a touristic area?
Tourism has dropped at an alarming rate, and is still dropping.
only this week there are more reports on the net concerning this.
posses of hotel staff wandering around because the hotels are empty.

only a couple of weeks ago Denmark were evacuating tourists.

it surely can't be a sound move right now!?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Why now?
> After 3 years of instability - which will continue -why do you want to work in tourism and in a touristic area?
> Tourism has dropped at an alarming rate, and is still dropping.
> only this week there are more reports on the net concerning this.
> ...



Where does it say in the post that he wants to work in tourism  The question asked was about a tourist visa for a friend to visit.Looking back on Goggleye's first post he says he has signed a contract to teach.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Sorry - my mobile threw a total wobbly - and somehow t
this reply has ended up on the wrong thread.
unfortunately I am unable to edit or delete!!


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks so much for the honest replies - its much better to know what you are up against than to go blindly expecting it to be easy - thanks


----------

